# Kdc-mp148u kenwood protect



## omarshiño (Dic 26, 2011)

holaa todos tengo un problemita con esta radio sale protect se malogro el circuito tda7718n (se calienta demasiado)y lo cambien el tda7719 ahora sale protect lo retire el integrado de audio nada lo retire la eprom que es 24c02 tampoco el protect persiste no se que puede ser o como puedo salir de ese sistema para que funcione espero que me ayuden gracias


----------



## carbajal (Ene 15, 2012)

hola omar, me imagino que no funciona ningun comando, tuve un problema similar y fue el cd, retira esta sección del cd y enciendelo si ya funciona revisa que debe haber un malfuncionamiento del mecanismo y por eso te sale protect ah y despues pruebalo con el integrado de salida porque si persiste el problema debe ser el integrado de salida el que esta quemado. saludos


----------

